# Tar Pit



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I reworked my paper mache ground breakers into a tar pit using drive way sealer


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

They look awesome. Great idea.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

That looks cool, I have to put it on my future props list


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love that idea, and they look really cool - really good use of different materials!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hehehe . I'd like to see this in the middle of a freshly tarred driveway....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a wonderful remake. I really like the look.

Now all you need are a sabertooth tiger and mastodon and you can name your tar pit "La Brea":jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

nice job, 
when you set them up maybe hose them with a bit of water to enhance the wet look of the tar.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the look of these guys. Good job.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

The pits look very convincing and very deep! Great idea.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Great idea! really original and lots f fun, well done.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

This is a great prop. Do you have pic or a posting on how you made the bodies for the pit?


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

If you want some laughs, you could have some sort of zombie-fied Brer Rabbit sitting next to the tar pits, laughing.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those look awesome.


----------

